# Line 6 helix vs pod hd500x



## Willyjacksonjs22-7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Helix 1499 or pod hd500x plus two notes torpedo cab sims 895 ?


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Apr 3, 2017)

I own an HD500X and I'm pretty much satisfied with it. Everything I heard from a Helix didn't sound that much different, to me it doesn't justify the price tag.


----------



## DarthV (Apr 3, 2017)

For amp sims? Helix (or AX8). Plus you can use custom IRs with it as well.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 3, 2017)

If you can afford it, get the much better quality modelling in the Helix.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 3, 2017)

Don't know much about it yet, but it looks like Line 6 just released a budget model Helix called the Helix LT for $1000. Worth looking in to.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/HelixLT

http://line6.com/helix/helix-lt.html


----------



## laxu (Apr 3, 2017)

The amp modeling on the Helix should be miles ahead of the POD.


----------



## that short guy (Apr 3, 2017)

I've owned both and I can say that without a doubt that the Helix is much better. The POD was great but was very limiting do to the limited DSP and lack of being able to use 3rd party IR's. The sound quality on the helix is better than on the POD but neither are bad. 

If you can afford it, I'd go with the helix. Great sound, easy to use, and more than enough line ins/outs than the average user is going to need


----------



## noise in my mind (Apr 3, 2017)

Or just wait for Helix native to come out.


----------



## Willyjacksonjs22-7 (Apr 5, 2017)

Rachmaninoff said:


> I own an HD500X and I'm pretty much satisfied with it. Everything I heard from a Helix didn't sound that much different, to me it doesn't justify the price tag.



Cool, the price drop to 399.99 at sweetwater.com looking into get it as soon as possible and hope wont regret it lol. what is your signal chain?
is ok for live performances?


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Apr 6, 2017)

Willyjacksonjs22-7 said:


> Cool, the price drop to 399.99 at sweetwater.com looking into get it as soon as possible and hope wont regret it lol. what is your signal chain?
> is ok for live performances?



I quit using amps a while ago (pure laziness), I plug my HD500X straight into the mixing desk. The soundmen love me, my stage return is always set to perfection. 

As for programming patches, what I found is that you can use the same you program at home, but when playing live on large PAs the gain tends to be more pronounced, so be conservative with your high-gain patches, less is more.


----------



## Willyjacksonjs22-7 (Apr 6, 2017)

Rachmaninoff said:


> I quit using amps a while ago (pure laziness), I plug my HD500X straight into the mixing desk. The soundmen love me, my stage return is always set to perfection.
> 
> As for programming patches, what I found is that you can use the same you program at home, but when playing live on large PAs the gain tends to be more pronounced, so be conservative with your high-gain patches, less is more.



Thanks for your help, ill look into it


----------

